# I'm popping the question folks!



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Dear Friends:

It's 4am Thursday, (EST). In 3 hours I'll be on a plane to san Francisco with my sweetie. Later today I'm proposing to her on China Beach.

Thanks to all of you who gave me good recommendations of where to go and eat in San Francisco. You've added to what will already be a memorable trip.

I'll be back in touch next week.

Be well.

Mark :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mark congratulations. Assuming all goes well  this will be a fond memory forever. Enjoy the moments!!!
(Does this mean we'll have to share the wine with another  )


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Big congrats to you MarkV. :bounce:


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

YAY! Congrats, Mark. Hope you have a wonderful time. :bounce:


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

what question? i'm confused.







(congrats!!!!)


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Congratulations Mark. I wish you both the very best of luck.

San Francisco beaches tend to be foggy and quite cool in the summer time so if you are going for a sunset be prepared to change plans. But it all sounds very romantic and I'm sure a little thing like SF fog won't dampen your spirits.

I realize that as I am writing this you are probably here already and maybe even on China Beach popping the question. If so, you will know that it is a nice day in the City and I think at this moment even the beaches are clear.

Jock


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Don't do it! Think, before you leap!



Just kidding! I have been married for 11 years and it is the single best thing that has ever happened. At the end of the day, you have somebody with whom you can share. Keep us posted!!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Dear friends:

Hello everybody. It's Sunday morning 7am (pacific time). I'm on the hotel computer checking e-mail.

Everything went great! China Beach was beautiful. A little haze but still a beautiful view of the ocean and the Golden Gate.

I have been eating and drinking my way through San Francisco like it's my last week on earth. Foie gras, duck confit, lobster, crab, oysters, Kobe beef, etc. Tomorrow night we go to Chez Panisse.

Chrose: Yeah, I have to share my wine.  Our engagement dinner was highlighted by the 1975 Chateau Latour!

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. I'm really glad I could share this moment with all of you.

I'll be in touch.

Mark


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Congratulations Mark! 
Cheers!
:beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

who's doing the cake???
That's all I care about


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mazel tov! Wishing you many happy years together.

Mezzaluna


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

So Mark, how was San Francisco? Too bad the weather was so crummy last week. What eating places did you try?

Jock


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Jock:

Everything was wonderful. For our engagement dinner we went to Rubicon. We had the short ribs, duck breast and the 1975 Chateau Latour.

Friday afternoon we went to the Beach Chalet.

Friday night to Hyde St. Seafood.

Saturday lunch was at Julia's Kitchen in Napa.

Saturday night was the Harris steakhouse where I had the kobe ribeye.

Monday night was Chez Panisse.

We also went to fisherman's wharf for dungeness crab and a variety of different little places in Chinatown for duck noodle soup.

Also went to this place called Pesce for oysters.

It was the most memorable trip of my life and San Francisco will always be a special place for me and my sweetie.

Mark


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Did she know she was getting Le Grand Tour Gastronomique SF when she said yes?  I know I would say yes, well, only after you proved it with the Latour !


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

After that I would have said yes too :bounce:  (You know it may not be too late to ask me too  )


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

That's fantastic Mark. Well done.

Jock


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Chrose:

That's very sweet of you. If only you didn't have that **** Y chromosome.

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey what's a chromosome between Latour fans?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations!!!! i wish you countless years of happiness!!!
kat


----------

